# Please Help, Angel fish



## arash09 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, iv been away for the past few months and my brother was supposed to take care of my fish, when i got home today i saw all my fish dead except 3. Out of the 20 some fish i have a 6" pictus and a 7" RTS surviving. I also have a 2 year old angel fish (my fav fish) who is about 6" and he is almost dead.. he is currently in a healthy hospital tank, but he is on his side. his gills move and the pectorial fins flap. Every once in awhile he will try to get up and swim but he does not have the strength to do so. I believe the tank's water was not changed for a very long time and cause the fish to die.. Is there anything I could do for him to survive?? He does not seem to have any infections or injuries on him, besides the fact that he is on his side and not being able to move much he looks healthy.. :frustrated: please help me!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

arash09 said:


> Hi, iv been away for the past few months and my brother was supposed to take care of my fish, when i got home today i saw all my fish dead except 3. Out of the 20 some fish i have a 6" pictus and a 7" RTS surviving. I also have a 2 year old angel fish (my fav fish) who is about 6" and he is almost dead.. he is currently in a healthy hospital tank, but he is on his side. his gills move and the pectorial fins flap. Every once in awhile he will try to get up and swim but he does not have the strength to do so. I believe the tank's water was not changed for a very long time and cause the fish to die.. Is there anything I could do for him to survive?? He does not seem to have any infections or injuries on him, besides the fact that he is on his side and not being able to move much he looks healthy.. :frustrated: please help me!


If no water change has been done for a long time, try to do a small partial water change starting 5%. Do it on daily basis and as days progress, increase the volume of water replaced. This will minimize shock from fish.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

you could add some freshwater aquarium salt as well to osmoregulate the body (the equivilent of us resting when we get sick). You said the fish is on its side...is it on the bottom and seems to struggle to swim upwards or is it floating towards the top? Will it eat at all?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Really sorry to har that. 

I think both of the suggestions are exactly what I would have said. Since changes have not been done in a while, best to do small ones at first as Lupin suggetsed.

Did you check the parameters when you got home? What were they?


----------

